# Pick a name for the teacher ?



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi I would like help in choosing a name for the teacher of the school please if you could send in your ideas on this page I will choose one from the list who ever is chosen I will send a ball of wool /yarn 100g ball a little comp for you I will leave it open until 
wed morning ok girls get your thinking cap on 

veram


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Mrs Poppins ....she was a good teacher


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I think Mrs. Nettlebottom would be a neat name. She would definitely keep the unruly boys in order.


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

Mrs. McGillicuddy


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Mr. Bearsndoll or Mrs.Dollty


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Miss Marigold


----------



## spynie (Dec 12, 2011)

Miss lovie,Miss Goody or Mrs Kindness


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

spynie said:


> Miss lovie,Miss Goody or Mrs Kindness


The name was picked this morning and the name chosen was Miss Marigold 
thank you for saying but a bit late sorry


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

The comp is now over and The name was Miss marigold the winner has now recieved her small gift for picking the name thank you for those who had a go at it I will close the comp later today


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

vera M said:


> The comp is now over and The name was Miss marigold the winner has now recieved her small gift for picking the name thank you for those who had a go at it I will close the comp later today


How wonderful ☺


----------

